# ispconfig 2.2.26 und mailgraph



## redi78 (23. Okt. 2008)

*ubuntu 6.06. | ispconfig 2.2.26 und mailgraph*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gerade mailgraph auf ubuntu 6.06 server installiert. Läuft auch soweit wie ihr sehen könnt: http://www.blasmusikforum.at/cgi-bin/mailgraph.cgi

Das Problem allerdings ist, dass Spams, Bounced Mails und Virenverseuchte Mails nicht angezeigt werden. Spams kommen aber genug rein.

Was muss ich in Mailgraph umkonfigurieren damit die Spams und Virusmails ebenfalls angezeigt werden.

aktuell:

```
MAIL_LOG=/var/log/mail.log
IGNORE_LOCALHOST=false
```
Ich habe mich an dieses Tutorial gehalten: http://www.howtoforge.com/mail_statistics_mailgraph_pflogsumm_p2

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2008)

Soweit ich weiß kannst Du das unter ISPConfig mit Mailgraph nicht erfassen, da der Spam Status einer mail garnicht im Log steht, da die Spams über den LDA (procmail) gefiltert werden.


----------



## redi78 (23. Okt. 2008)

mhhh gibts eine alternative?


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2008)

Du könntest versuchen ein procmail script zu schreiben dass den spamstatus loggt.


----------



## redi78 (23. Okt. 2008)

wäre das hier so korrekt?



Zitat von todvard:


> Here is an easy way how to configure mailgraph with ISPConfig.
> The main problem with ISPConfig's spam and virus detection system is that  nor clamassassin neither spamassassin log to syslog, so mailgraph won't know anything about found spams and viruses. We will use procmail and logger to send entries to syslog files (logger is a part of bsdutils package on debian based distributions, which means it is probably already installed).
> 
> First, install mailgraph:
> ...


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Probier es doch einfach mal aus.


----------

